# Heroes Season 1(#10)---11/27/06-'Six Months Ago'



## Truth Seeker (Nov 27, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.affordablewebdesign.us/images/calendar_20_small.jpg[/imagel]



*'Six Months Ago'*






*Star*:  *Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveraux),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli)  * 

Guest Star:  *Erick Avari (Chandra Suresh*)  


This episode shows the heroes six months ago. Chandra Suresh, Mohinder's father, arrives in New York looking for special people. He meets up with an individual that embraces the chance to be unique. Peter graduates from nursing school. Nathan plans to prosecute a case that could cause complications for the Petrellis. Niki receives a visit from her fathers which brings out the worst in her. Hiro tries to alter the future for someone important to him. Claire discovers her abilities right after joining the cheerleading squad, and her father meets up with someone special.​


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah flashbacks, any excuse to not follow on from the plot lines of the last episode.    

Ah well, at least we get to see what Hiro's been up to.


----------



## dravot (Nov 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah flashbacks, any excuse to not follow on from the plot lines of the last episode.
> 
> Ah well, at least we get to see what Hiro's been up to.




But Hiro going back in time is a plot line from last episode.     

Hopefully, we'll gain some insight as to how people became 'special', and maybe we can understand what's up with Niki/Jessica.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 27, 2006)

I like non-linear stories.  They force you to remember events and pay attention to details.  We did kind of start this whole thing in the middle of the beginning, so to speak -- I'm looking forward to seeing the beginning of the beginning.  Plus it makes sense that this kind of thing will happen in a show that allows time travel.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 27, 2006)

I am most interested in seeing more of the teaser, Jessica/Nikki holding the guy by the neck as it looks like the house where the cop found the kid, which really is a turn of events.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 27, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> But Hiro going back in time is a plot line from last episode.



I'll support the original poster by pedantically noting that it's really more from episode-before-last.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 28, 2006)

Yatta!!!!!

*cough*

Okay, I totally called Sylar being able to detect heroes.  Even if was a loony theory, I was right!      

On the other hand, poor Hiro!!!


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think it can be simplified down to that.

I think Sylar's power is to understand. What he can understand, he can control or reproduce, in himself. I don't think Sylar detects heroes so much as he understands the connections that cause them to be where they are. Sylar takes brains to study them, I'm guessing, to take them apart and see how they work.

If it comes down to Sylar versus Peter, it will be one hell of a fight. I think it will come down to who can use the others power against them first would win. If Sylar understands how Peter works first, Sylar wins, and if Peter copies and achieves Sylar's understanding first, Peter wins. They almost seem evenly matched. Maybe the winner will be decided by their humanity rather than their power, if their powers cancel each other out.


----------



## dravot (Nov 28, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I don't think it can be simplified down to that.
> 
> I think Sylar's power is to understand. What he can understand, he can control or reproduce, in himself. I don't think Sylar detects heroes so much as he understands the connections that cause them to be where they are. Sylar takes brains to study them, I'm guessing, to take them apart and see how they work.




You're probably right.

Good stuff tonight.  I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't an origins episode, but I got that notion from someone posting here, not from the promotional stuff, so I can't blame NBC.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought it was pretty well spelled out that Sylar can detect heroes.  Of course, I could be self-fulfilling the whole thing, but:

Sylar mentions how he's a clockmaker - he knows broken things.  It's his destiny - like Matt is a cop, Peter is a nurse... okay, that's all I've got so far as powers matching destiny.  Sylar can clearly see the "genetic abnormality" (Chandra's words exactly) as being broken in the hero with TK - which he plainly steals.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 28, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I think Sylar's power is to understand. What he can understand, he can control or reproduce, in himself. I don't think Sylar detects heroes so much as he understands the connections that cause them to be where they are. Sylar takes brains to study them, I'm guessing, to take them apart and see how they work.




Okay, no.  I am very sorry, but you cannot study and understand how the brain works with a pair of magnifying glasses and watchmaker's tools, and that's all he had on him.  No.  By all the gods, I'd prefer the cannibalistic version to the idea that he can figure it out with those tools...



			
				Lightpheonix said:
			
		

> Sylar mentions how he's a clockmaker - he knows broken things. It's his destiny - like Matt is a cop, Peter is a nurse... okay, that's all I've got so far as powers matching destiny. Sylar can clearly see the "genetic abnormality" (Chandra's words exactly) as being broken in the hero with TK - which he plainly steals.




Right.  And we take the words of a murderer to know that the guy was "broken"?  The guy was just _scared_ that he'd hurt somebody.  Sylar is psychotic, and is using the "broken" thing as a rationalization to commit murder.  I don't see any indication that Sylar actually "senses" anything.  

I may be proved wrong, of course, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 28, 2006)

I had thought about Charlie being fated to die of an incurable disease, but decided that was just too corny a gag for them to pull. Surprise!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Okay, no.  I am very sorry, but you cannot study and understand how the brain works with a pair of magnifying glasses and watchmaker's tools, and that's all he had on him.  No.  By all the gods, I'd prefer the cannibalistic version to the idea that he can figure it out with those tools...




Ya, I was hoping for more of an explanation here. I didn't think it worked well.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Okay, no.  I am very sorry, but you cannot study and understand how the brain works with a pair of magnifying glasses and watchmaker's tools, and that's all he had on him.  No.  By all the gods, I'd prefer the cannibalistic version to the idea that he can figure it out with those tools...




Maybe his glasses and tools are a crutch for him, in the beginning, Like Issac's need for the drug to paint. Perhaps in time and with more use of his power he weens himself off his glasses.
He's able to disect (sp) a brain on the spot an fix his brain to match that power.


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 28, 2006)

First off, Peter has a strong connection with his brother, too strong to be natural. Makes me curious really.

More importantly, Sylar. Okay, I think Sylar's ability is simply that he is some type of super genius who thinks in clockwork, even super computer-like thinking skills. Basically, he knows what makes people and things "tick", pun intended. This may or may not have caused his insanity. I think he method of gaining powers is simple. He finally realized that the powers come straight from the brain. Like taking a gear from a watch and adding it to another, he could take the special piece of brain that allowed the powers and add it to his own with a surgery procedure. Now, I'm not sure how he did something tricky like operate on his own brain, so that leaves me curious. Otherwise I'm pretty dead-set on this.

Sylar has instantly become my favorite character. He is actually what I was looking for. I don't want to go into detail, but his insanity is quite awesome and almost understandable. It seems Brennet and Sylar are probably going to go head to head in a battle of the minds with Sylar at a big disadvantage.

I wonder if the "Haitian's" power is to block out mind abilities or if its to block out all powers around him.

For a moment I thought Sylar was going to be like a Magneto figure, then he goes and kills the guy a moment later lol.

I personally don't believe he can sense powers.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 28, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I was hoping for more of an explanation here. I didn't think it worked well.




Now that I've come down off my high, and not worrying about missing Studio 60 (which I'm gonna have to watch at least one more time, that was really confusing), I have to agree.  The episode wasn't bad, per se, but I'm not really sure it was anything special.

The biggest thing, I think, is that some heroes (Matt, Nathan, Claire, Charlie, and possibly Peter, Sylar and Nikki) had their powers start working six months ago - but not all of them did.  Eden, the Haitian, and possibly Micah all seemed to have powers prior to the six month window.

Honestly, I'm entirely convinced this episode wasn't so much supposed to be about Sylar as it was an excuse to improve Hiro's English.


----------



## Milkman Dan (Nov 28, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> More importantly, Sylar. Okay, I think Sylar's ability is simply that he is some type of super genius who thinks in clockwork, even super computer-like thinking skills. Basically, he knows what makes people and things "tick", pun intended. This may or may not have caused his insanity. I think he method of gaining powers is simple. He finally realized that the powers come straight from the brain. Like taking a gear from a watch and adding it to another, he could take the special piece of brain that allowed the powers and add it to his own with a surgery procedure. Now, I'm not sure how he did something tricky like operate on his own brain, so that leaves me curious. Otherwise I'm pretty dead-set on this.




No offense, but the brain surgery idea just sounds silly.   I really don't think he has to physically add a piece of someone's brain to his own for that matter.  He might simply need to study it, and understand it.  _"So that's how he can move objects without touching them.  Now I know how to do it too."_

I wouldn't be that surprised if he had to eat a bit of someone's brain instead.  *Wild Cards* had the cannibalism thing as a power too, or so I'm told.  Said person discovered it while eating a hamburger at a fast food place and suddenly gaining a cow's memories, since it had bits of the cow's brain.


----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 28, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> If it comes down to Sylar versus Peter, it will be one hell of a fight. I think it will come down to who can use the others power against them first would win. If Sylar understands how Peter works first, Sylar wins, and if Peter copies and achieves Sylar's understanding first, Peter wins. They almost seem evenly matched. Maybe the winner will be decided by their humanity rather than their power, if their powers cancel each other out.




I never bought those looney theories that Peter was Syler, but I can kinda see why some people thought it might be (despite how ludicrous the "theories" were).  Sylar is the Anti-Peter!  They kinda look similar (build, hair & complexion) and they both have powers that "feed" off the powers of other heroes.  Which made their confrontation last episode kinda cool in retrospect.

I think Sylar's power is to simply (if "simply" is the right word) to sense and understand how things work.  He has to concentrate on it, it's not like a hero radar!  In the diner, he was focused on Charlie, and probably didn't even pay attention to Hiro.  If he had . . .  He also passed right by Claire-Bear in the locker-room and went for the non-powered cheerleader, because he felt he already knew who the hero was from the newspaper reports.  But once he saw her regenerate . . .

I don't think he can simply walk through a crowded room and have his spidey sense go off showing him all the heroes.

My guess is he takes the brain, examines it, and then replicates the power.  Whether this involves self surgery or a type of autohypnosis (like the D&D skill) I'm not sure.  He probably used his watchmakers tools at first, but probably doesn't anymore.  Remember, coming into your superpower isn't necessarily as fast as snapping your fingers.  Your powers can start out smaller and grow, at the same time your own understanding and control of your powers grow.

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but what do you think Sylar's current list of powers are?

- ability to sense and understand how things work
- telekinesis
- ability to obscure his presence (like the Arcane power in the old WW Mage game)
- super memory (Charlie's power)
- he's seems super-tough

He's killed a lot of heroes and examined their brains . . . do you think he's taken all of their powers, or only select powers?

He's obviously looney, do you think he's killing heroes to take their powers . . . or for some other reason?  He mentions a "biological imperative" when he kills Brian, his first hero.  And I think he was very unbalanced before he ever came into his power and met Chandra, but of course during his "discovery" period he goes over the edge . . .

Oh, and is everybody reading the online comic books on nbc.com?  They're short, but pretty cool with great art and some interesting insights to the characters.  This weeks comic gives us more info on Eden!


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Nov 28, 2006)

Sylar can't sense others with powers, he's working off the list from Chandra Surresh.  Because if he could sense others with powers he would have killed Hiro at the diner.  And the reason that he didn't bother with Hiro, is that Sylar only bothered so far with reading and tracking down the Americans from that list.


----------



## Torx (Nov 28, 2006)

This post is spoiler-rich and mostly rantish.  Move on if that's not your thing...

I thought the episode was rather poor, myself.  It struggled with the problem it's had from nearly the beginning: too many characters and not enough time to tell each of their stories.  It acted like an origins story but only told the origin of a character we now really see for the first time, Sylar.  On that front, the episode did very well.

Otherwise, it was a miserable failure.  Hiro's and Charlie's love story was far too short to be believable.  Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a gushing, gullible romantic as the next guy, but I found their romance unbelievable because of its brevity, poor editing, and lack of chemistry between the actors.  It also left too many threads open that shouldn't have been.  How exactly does Charlie die now?  An aneurysm or Sylar?  And when did she die?  How did Hiro get all that money?  He's had financial issues before but he buys multiple international tickets before and after he loses his power.  How exactly did that happen again?  These seem more like hand-waving than planned plot devices.

Peter and Nathan's background story also lacked spark.  We learn nothing new about Nathan save the actual circumstance behind his wife's injury.  He shows that he has developed not at all.  The story mentions of both Linderman and their father remain superficial since we have not been privy to either character save in reference.  The fact that the brothers were willing to turn on their father means little if all we know about the father is that he deals with a mobster (whom we haven't seen).

Matt's backstory told us that he's not the flawed character who failed the detective exam serveral times like we thought.  Nope, he has a disease, so it's not his fault.  It serves to weaken his character and make him flatter, taking away his flaws and richness.  Eden's backstory illuminated little beyond what we already knew or strongly suspected.  Claire's backstory was nearly nonexistent.  It served only to show that her father has known about her ability from the beginning, and that the slogan should have been: "Save the Backup Cheerleader, Save the World."

Even the Niki/Jessica plotline, arguably the strongest of the established characters, was pretty boring.  This may be my bias against her character showing through, but I didn't really buy it.  She was a recovering alcoholic who, by all accounts, had a perfect wife/mother relationship with her family but was struggling with the financial aspects.  Then her estranged father rolls in, tries to patch things up, and it is revealed that Jessica is really Niki's [older?] sister.  Then Jessica beats up their father and gives back money that could help her family.

Am I the only one who thinks Jessica does not have Niki's best interests at heart?  Most of Niki's problems have been financial in nature, that has been well established.  She returns their father's assumedly large donation.  Then D.L. is about to make the score of a lifetime and Jessica highjacks it and puts the $2 million in the attic.  Then Jessica allows Niki to borrow $50k from a mobster and not be able to pay it back.  Not a very wise alter ego.

Sorry about the longish and disagreeable rant.  I recently went on and saw all the episodes of Battlestar Galactica for the first time in a long, multi-season marathon.  Heroes this week did not add up.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2006)

What I found interesting is that Chandra Suresh has a list of people around the world that he has ID as possible 'heroes', this to me implies that he has gathered DNA samples from a study.  I think it may also go to the theory that the 'heroes' are made from an event we do not yet know of.


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do some genetic analysis at work, so I try not to think too much about the nature of the "genetics" work Suresh has been doing - it's nonsensical TV science, but I don't intend to let it ruin an otherwise great show for me.

As far as Sylar is concerned - I think it's pretty clear that he can detect anomalies in complex systems, we see an example of this early on when he tells Suresh that his watch is broken simply by looking at it. 
I'm not sure how his ability to absorb powers works, but I'm leaning towards something purely mental - I think he only kills the way he does because of his clockmaking obsession. He's opening people up in order to take a look at their inner workings, and whether he actually needs to do this in order to get a close enough "look" or simply thinks he does, doesn't actually matter very much. The glasses and the magnifying lenses are clearly just props, or completely irrelevant - after all, he can "see" the basics of what's "wrong" with his first victim right through the poor guy's skull.


----------



## tecnowraith (Nov 28, 2006)

Torx said:
			
		

> Otherwise, it was a miserable failure.  Hiro's and Charlie's love story was far too short to be believable.  Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a gushing, gullible romantic as the next guy, but I found their romance unbelievable because of its brevity, poor editing, and lack of chemistry between the actors.  It also left too many threads open that shouldn't have been.  How exactly does Charlie die now?  An aneurysm or Sylar?  And when did she die?  How did Hiro get all that money?  He's had financial issues before but he buys multiple international tickets before and after he loses his power.  How exactly did that happen again?  These seem more like hand-waving than planned plot devices.




You just answered your own question. He bought the tickets in past hence the money troubles in his present. Say hello to time-travel...


----------



## Krafus (Nov 28, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the "Haitian's" power is to block out mind abilities or if its to block out all powers around him.
> 
> For a moment I thought Sylar was going to be like a Magneto figure, then he goes and kills the guy a moment later lol.
> 
> I personally don't believe he can sense powers.




If the Haitian was able to block all powers, Nathan wouldn't have been able to escape him and Bennett by flying away when they cornered him.

As to Sylar, I also don't believe he can sense powers - otherwise he wouldn't have picked the wrong cheerleader, and he'd likely have gone after Hiro instead of Charlie (whom I'm now not even sure has a superpower).

All in all, although I agree this wasn't the best ep, I was glad to see Sylar's backstory. And the preview for next week's ep makes me hopeful it'll get back on track ('twas fun to see Sylar ranting).


----------



## Umbran (Nov 28, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Maybe his glasses and tools are a crutch for him, in the beginning, Like Issac's need for the drug to paint.




Okay, I can accept that for a No-Prize


----------



## dravot (Nov 28, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> If the Haitian was able to block all powers, Nathan wouldn't have been able to escape him and Bennett by flying away when they cornered him.
> 
> As to Sylar, I also don't believe he can sense powers - otherwise he wouldn't have picked the wrong cheerleader, and he'd likely have gone after Hiro instead of Charlie (whom I'm now not even sure has a superpower).
> 
> All in all, although I agree this wasn't the best ep, I was glad to see Sylar's backstory. And the preview for next week's ep makes me hopeful it'll get back on track ('twas fun to see Sylar ranting).




Evil rants are always fun.    

It's perfectly possible for Sylar to have sensory powers, but it depends on how the usage of those powers is defined.  If he has to 'turn it on' and aim it at someone, that's very different than a wide angle passive scan.

How the turn-it-on theory can work:

Back at the watch shop, he subconsciously turned it on and aimed it at Poppa Suresh's watch.  At the time, he didn't know he did it, or that he could do it at people's brains.

At the restaurant, he pinged the waitress, but didn't ping Hiro, who he had no reason to ping.

At the school, he already knew who the cheerleader was - Jackie.  He saw it on the news.  He was about to verify it it with her brain (after killing her) when Claire-bear fixed herself, and he realized that he had the wrong girl.

If it's passive, and always on, then you're right...it makes no sense.

I also note that we still haven't seen any other Sylar manifested powers.  Does he have them, or is he merely eliminating other 'special' people?

I think that Peter vs. Sylar will be a continuing theme for the season.  Both have absorbtion abilities, both have a sense of 'destiny'.  We also have the care-giver vs the destroyer.  Good stuff.


----------



## dravot (Nov 28, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I think that Peter vs. Sylar will be a continuing theme for the season.  Both have absorbtion abilities, both have a sense of 'destiny'.  We also have the care-giver vs the destroyer.  Good stuff.




A friend pointed out, we have Peter the hospice nurse, easing the suffering of the dying in their last days vs. Gabriel (Sylar's real name) who kills people for selfish reasons.

We also have Peter, as in St. Peter, greeting people at the pearly gates, vs. Gabriel, as in St. Gabriel, who in some interpretations of the bible was the ArchAngel of Judgment, and responsible for the destruction of Sodom.

Layers within layers...


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2006)

One other important question that this episode brings to light... did Nikki start out as having run of the mill multiple personality disorder, or has her power been active since her (twin) sister died? 

Also, I am really beginning to wonder how Claire's father fits into all of this, and what his power might be, if he has one. It seems like he might be the Xavier/Magneto character of the series. If he has a power, he's probably had it for at least 20 years. Look at his age compared to the others.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 28, 2006)

I seem to remember that when Brian walked into Sylar's clock shop and Sylar looked at him there was a flash of moving clock parts, as if Sylar was examining Brian.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 28, 2006)

Does Hiro get his own writing staff or something? That guy gets all the best lines compared to the (relative) blandness of everyone else's dialogue. "Great Scott!" pretty much sealed the episode as a very enjoyable one for me.

As for Sylar, I agree with *mmu1* that Sylar's (original) power is to "detect anomalies in complex systems" (you put that very well) and can somehow steal them (I like brain-eating the best, but I can understand if he just "examines" the brain because of his 'knowing how things work' ability.

Though "Knowing How Things Work Man" isn't very impressive.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> If the Haitian was able to block all powers, Nathan wouldn't have been able to escape him and Bennett by flying away when they cornered him.
> 
> As to Sylar, I also don't believe he can sense powers - otherwise he wouldn't have picked the wrong cheerleader, and he'd likely have gone after Hiro instead of Charlie (whom I'm now not even sure has a superpower).
> 
> All in all, although I agree this wasn't the best ep, I was glad to see Sylar's backstory. And the preview for next week's ep makes me hopeful it'll get back on track ('twas fun to see Sylar ranting).



I think the Haitian has to focus on his target to supress their powers, Nathan caught him by suprise.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 28, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> ... somehow steal them (I like brain-eating the best, but I can understand if he just "examines" the brain because of his 'knowing how things work' ability.




When Mohinder and Eden go to Sylar's apartment they find an open book by his bedside that seem to be detailing the physiology of the brain, or some similar illustrated textbook. Now that scene makes much more sense; he wouldn't really need to know how the brain works if you were just eating it to absorb something from it physically (like, say, a planerian worm). He's probably looking at the map of brain functions, seeing where the 'seat' of the powers lies. (Suresh seems to state this as well, in his speech about how the brain controls everything).


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 28, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Sylar mentions how he's a clockmaker - he knows broken things.



I saw that as a homage to "The Watchmen".


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 28, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> He's probably looking at the map of brain functions, seeing where the 'seat' of the powers lies. (Suresh seems to state this as well, in his speech about how the brain controls everything).




Now that's an interesting train of thought... Suresh, in fact, says something along the lines of "Now, if the soul exists - scientifically speaking - then it exists in the brain." This could keep the "But we _want_ Sylar to eat something, dammit!" crowd happy - he doesn't eat brains, he devours people's souls!


----------



## Grymar (Nov 28, 2006)

In the Peter versus Sylar showdown we all see coming, Sylar has a huge advantage.

When Brian first showed his powers to Gabriel, it was halting and difficult to move the cup.  Gabriel later moved one easily, but then lost control of it.  In the school, Sylar ripped doors off of lockers and flung them at Peter.  We've seen other evidence that there is a learning curve to the powers.  Learning how to filter out thoughts, how to control flight, how to control time bending abilities...

Peter will have no experience with his powers that he gains from Sylar.  It is as if you went to fight Superman and 5 seconds before the fight you suddenly have his abilities.  He's going to kick your butt because he knows how to use them.

The X-factor will be if there are other heroes nearby who can "lend" Peter a helping hand with powers that Sylar won't have.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2006)

Grymar said:
			
		

> In the Peter versus Sylar showdown we all see coming, Sylar has a huge advantage.
> 
> When Brian first showed his powers to Gabriel, it was halting and difficult to move the cup.  Gabriel later moved one easily, but then lost control of it.  In the school, Sylar ripped doors off of lockers and flung them at Peter.  We've seen other evidence that there is a learning curve to the powers.  Learning how to filter out thoughts, how to control flight, how to control time bending abilities...
> 
> ...



Or will Sylar see what he has become in Peter?  

Peter has yet to take the time to learn his power, he has only played around with it but he has yet to learn it.  Sylar takes and learns but as shown can be taken out without too much trouble, as shown last week by Eden and the Haitian, combo powering him to sleep, sure it was ambush but hey, it shows with planning.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 28, 2006)

Y'know, I'm starting to wonder if combat between the sups, should it occur, might not be akin to a rock-paper-scissor game. For example, Sylar might be able to defeat most sups... But can't resist Eden's mind powers. Eden can defeat Sylar... But not the Haitian. The Haitian can defeat people with mind powers... But would get his ass handed to him by Niki/Jessica.


----------



## F5 (Nov 28, 2006)

A few observations and theories about peoples' powers:

First off: Hatian Guy.  I think his power is only memory alteration, not power-blocking.  In the scene where HG seems to be blocking Eden's powers, he's not.  Eden's powers still worked, as evidenced by the funky voice-effect.  He was using his powers on _Mr Bennett_, not Eden, erasing his memory of Eden's hypnotic suggestion as soon as it was made.  If he were a power-blocker, they would be setting him up for a more direct thematic confrontation with Peter and Sylar (the other power modifiers).

As for Sylar, I think he can definitely detect heroes.  I don't think it necessarily has to be a conscious thing, either.  We've seen him miss a hero right in front of his face on two occasion that I can think of (Hiro in the diner, and Claire in the locker room), but in both those cases there was a least one hero present.  I think he can sense a "disruption in the pattern" that a Hero creates, but can't pinpoint exactly where it's coming from.  He knows that there are "Hero Vibes" in the diner, and makes the assumption that they’re coming from Charlie (possibly recognizing her from Chandra's List?).  Once Sylar absorbs her, I imagine he's a little disappointed to realize that he has a newfound proficiency for languages and trivia, and not the ability to bend space and time that he was hoping for.  Oh well, some days it just sucks to be a brain-eating telekinetic power-ghoul, I s'pose.

The one I'm really interested in now is Mr Bennett.  Who IS this guy?  He doesn't seem to know about the Heroes specifically at the beginning, but he's not surprised when he gets the call from Dr Chandra asking to see Claire.  Not happy, but not surprised, either.  He's already into some funky conspiracy game at that point, but what is it?  I want the details behind Claire's sketchy adoption.  And is he really evil?  Ruthless and Machiavellian, yes.  He kidnaps, manipulates and lies, but does he believe that he's acting for the greater good?  The impression at the beginning is that Bennett killed Mohinder's father…I'm guessing he didn't.  

A little long-winded, but this show's best strength is in its' ability to generate just this kind of speculation, so I am unrepentant


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 28, 2006)

This is going back an episode, but I wonder if Peter can absorb more than one power at a time?

What if he was absorbing Claire's regenerative ability at the same time he was absorbing Syler's "understanding power" - as he seemed to figure out right away the could adjust his broken body to make it heal quicker.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, the writers have a lot of 'splanin to do! 

Matt: Is either an idiot of certifiable. He has a serious reading disability, but he wants a job that is, like, 90% paperwork? What the heck does he think is going to happen if he _gets_ it?

Eden: I just didn't like the Bene Gesserit (sp?) Voice. She didn't need it for Syler last week. 

Hiro: Money.

Nikki/Jessica: I thought she was an idiout, now I'm sure. She's also a hypocrite. She/they both insist that what they're doing is for the kid. So what have they done? Framed his dad for murder and grand theft. Yeah, that trauma is really gonna help him a lot! Using the 2 mil someday... The cops aren't going to drop the case until the kid's an old man. So how is she going to explain to him where the money came from, and that they have to live in a country without an extradition treaty with the US? If he's half a bright as she thinks he is, he's gonna figure it out. More trauma! She thinks she can pay off a 30 grand loan in six months. So she goes to a loan shark with known mob connections instead of waiting and actually getting the money up front. How is getting her legs broken going to help the kid? Dad gives her a big check. She gives it back. How's that gonna help the kid? She appears to be about to kill the kid's dad right before his eyes. Oh yeah, that's gonna help him a whole lot! (And caring mom did the murders/frameup after dad decided to go straight. She obviously feels that haveing criminals on both sides of the family will be good for the kid, too.) 

The writers also seem to assume that nobody watching the show has ever watched a modern police procedural. Nikki's dad _punched_ Jessica to death. There is simply no way that Nikki can't be aware of something. Any half competent doctor would have had the cops all over the case. They would have questioned Nikki a lot. Even if dad somehow managed to beat the rap (which he obviously did) she'd have to be at least a little suspicious! 

And yes, Hiro gets the best lines. (Which is a good thing.) Ando: "Hiro, you teleported!" Hiro: "No, I took the bus."


----------



## dravot (Nov 28, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Eden: I just didn't like the Bene Gesserit (sp?) Voice. She didn't need it for Sylar last week.




I'm pretty sure she used it on Sylar last week.

edit: yup.  just re-watched that scene.  She uses it.


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Nov 29, 2006)

Did anyone catch a comment by Sylar that (paraphrasing) he felt he had grown up in the wrong house?  Didn't TiVo, so I don't have the exact quote.  Could be the usual psychotic delusions, but if true it could be a clue that Peter and Sylar are brothers.  If Peter and Sylar were illigitimate fraternal twins, that could also explain why Nathan was the favorite son.


----------



## Richards (Nov 29, 2006)

But why would Peter's parents give up one twin and keep the other, if they were both illegitimate?

Johnathan


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> The writers also seem to assume that nobody watching the show has ever watched a modern police procedural. Nikki's dad _punched_ Jessica to death. There is simply no way that Nikki can't be aware of something. Any half competent doctor would have had the cops all over the case. They would have questioned Nikki a lot. Even if dad somehow managed to beat the rap (which he obviously did) she'd have to be at least a little suspicious!




Or, you know, she could have been traumatized enough that she blocked it all out and then developed a homicidal split personality, or something.

I can understand the confusion, though, it's not like the Jessica character pretty much spelled it out, or anything.


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know about understanding them just by looking at them. Isn't the whole point that people are not born the same, I think that was even the tag-line at one point. It doesn't make sense Sylar is able to just have every single power naturally. Now there is hardly a debate that Sylar power is the analyze/understand people. I know adding other people's brain to his sounds kind of silly(well with alternatives being brain eating or permanent mimicking, what isn't silly ;p ), but I think it fits in very well with the whole theme of the character... here is the part where Sylar kills/meets Brain Davis after showing him his power: Quoting so it's easier to see...



> *Cup moves slowly*
> 
> Sylar: Incredible...
> 
> ...




Okay first off, some debatable things:
1. Sylar examining of Brian. It might have been his "brain scan", which I really believe it is. Potentially it could have been Sylar's psycho side kicking in, seeing Brian as some kind of weakling and ungrateful person. While, I really believe it's the first thing, I'm starting to think it might be both. His final scene, "Let's tell all those people they are special"... he could be trying to trick Surresh.

2. It's all in the brain... pieces. This is pretty much the main thing about my theory that Sylar's use of the brain is that he takes the piece he wants and adds it to himself. When Mohinder and Eden entered his apartment, Eden spots a surgeon's manual by Sylar's desk, it's open to a page talking about brain surgery. 

3. "Evolution Imperative"... Sylar says that as an answer to Suresh's question "Why don't you do what you want to do?" in an earlier scene. He describes how sea turtles are meant to die in the same beach they were born on, spiders eat their young, and lions slaughter gahzels(totally spelled wrong), "they don't want to, they have to". Could it be that Sylar sees Brian going against nature's order and then kills him(see #1) or could it be he seems himself as something different now, that he was living the wrong "imperative" all along(as he hoped) and that his true mission is to 'fix' people, which is just a twisted way of saying kill them.

One thing is for sure... he did not gain the power just by looking at the guy and he does has somekind of use for taking the brain out.

I think Sylar has very limited range on his "brain scanning" powers. I think he does use Surresh's map, and Claire's name does get removed.

About Claire's father, Mr. Brennet... he obviously knows all about them before his encounter with Saresh. Isn't it obvious by now? ;p He is a manipulator... there is probably no one who knows what's going on in his mind, even the Haitian might be his puppet.

I don't think Hiro, lost his powers. He might of been too depressed to use them. The power could have restricted him going back to the same time twice or something, but I doubt it's just gone like that.

Finally, Charlie, her power might be a lot of stronger than some people make it out to be. She can lead to read Japanese in a whole day. She is a super genus pretty much. Now imagine someone like Sylar, who knows where most of the heroes are at and can figure out how something works just by focusing on it... it could be quite a power. He would no longer need that map, and his main ability could even improve. Makes me curious though... did Hiro prevent Sylar from killing her? I don't think so. The only thing that changed was the picture.

I also don't like why people are being so critical about the episode. It was really good ;o! It's hardly an unimportant episode, I think we've learned more in this episode than we did in any others... and damn, Sylar is just awesome. I guess, the whole "too many characters" deal might be annoying, but it's not any different than what we are used to, I'm just glad it's at least one hour. As for the money and Hiro thing... I think his father is rich and somewhat important. The man who played the Asian guy from Startrek, who later came out of the closet, is going to play Hiro's father.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 29, 2006)

F5 said:
			
		

> First off: Hatian Guy.  I think his power is only memory alteration, not power-blocking.  In the scene where HG seems to be blocking Eden's powers, he's not.  Eden's powers still worked, as evidenced by the funky voice-effect.  He was using his powers on _Mr Bennett_, not Eden, erasing his memory of Eden's hypnotic suggestion as soon as it was made.  If he were a power-blocker, they would be setting him up for a more direct thematic confrontation with Peter and Sylar (the other power modifiers).




That's a really slick solution, and makes more sense than giving Hatian Guy two powers.

But if HG _isn't_ a power blocker, I'll bet there's one on Suresh's list somewhere, s/he just hasn't been introduced yet...


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 29, 2006)

If HG isn't a power blocker why did Mr Bennett think that his mind couldn't be read by the Cop since HG was there?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 29, 2006)

Or for that matter, why couldn't Matt read his thoughts?


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 29, 2006)

A largely-unfounded theory: all of the heroes' brains are broken. Charlie knew about how hers was broken, about her blood clot. Gabriel/Sylar was able to detect some kind of damage in scareTK's brain. The mutation that allows for the powers is also effectively brain damage.

Very light clues, and I won't bring it up again unless there's more evidence, but it's a thought.


----------



## Felon (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm going with the theory that Sylar can analyze the brains by taking them apart, and then somehow modifies his own brain, either through his power or by physically making attunements. That could be what the baseball cap conceals: that he's used teleknesis to open (and hold together) his own skull.

Do we yet have any idea how Suresh found Sylar and the others?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Do we yet have any idea how Suresh found Sylar and the others?



Nope, not yet.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm almost positive that Sylar can not detect heroes, at least not from a distance. Else he would already have killed Peter, Hiro and the cop. I think he's going off of the map of where the superheroes are. They played that part up really big in the episode. 

Now he may be able to detect supes up close. His power is the power to detect whats broken. Remember how the doctor said that the supe gene is an abnormality, something that isn't normal.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> If HG isn't a power blocker why did Mr Bennett think that his mind couldn't be read by the Cop since HG was there?






			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Or for that matter, why couldn't Matt read his thoughts?




What the HG was doing was erasing Matt's memories as he took them from Mr Bennet. 

Remember the football player didn't have any powers and Bennet told HG to make him a blank slate.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Ok, the writers have a lot of 'splanin to do!
> 
> Matt: Is either an idiot of certifiable. He has a serious reading disability, but he wants a job that is, like, 90% paperwork? What the heck does he think is going to happen if he _gets_ it?
> 
> ...



Woah, this is seriously critical. 
Should dyslexic people become bus drivers? He wants to overcome his disability. Heck, our IT person has dyslexia. Nothing wrong with wanting to move up in your career. 

The voice was the only way the audience could tell if her power still worked. WIthout the voice we'd be wondering if the Haitian was blocking her power or not. I think thats a smart move by the writers to end confusion. 

Police procedural? Are you kidding me. Out of all the fantasy in this show you want me to suspend my belief that they are not Law and Ordering it up. The wrong person goes to jail all the time. A university in Illinois proved that at least 300 people just in that state were sent to death but did not commit the crime.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> I'm going with the theory that Sylar can analyze the brains by taking them apart, and then somehow modifies his own brain, either through his power or by physically making attunements. That could be what the baseball cap conceals: that he's used teleknesis to open (and hold together) his own skull.
> 
> Do we yet have any idea how Suresh found Sylar and the others?




I don't think that he is physicaly adding parts of others brains to his own through surgery or power. I think someone else mentioned it here, but I say his studies the other supes brains, identifies what is "broken" with them and then does the same thing to his brain.


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> I think Sylar has very limited range on his "brain scanning" powers. I think he does use Suresh's map, and Claire's name does get removed.
> 
> About Claire's father, Mr. Brennet... he obviously knows all about them before his encounter with Suresh. Isn't it obvious by now? ;p He is a manipulator... there is probably no one who knows what's going on in his mind, even the Haitian might be his puppet.




I'll bet that Sylar finds out about Claire-bear before Eden removes the name.  All we need to do is go back to the episode where Mohinder was in Sylar's apartment (which I'll try to do tonight).  Hrm...and Eden then sees Claire's name, and they then realize that she's a potential target.  Add that to the paintings, and you can see how Mr. Bennet (Not Brennet) could know that Claire-bear was in trouble.

I think that just like Mohinder, Evil-Dad has no powers.



			
				BRP2 said:
			
		

> I don't think that Hiro lost his powers. He might of been too depressed to use them. The power could have restricted him going back to the same time twice or something, but I doubt it's just gone like that.




I think that he can't go back too close to himself in that time-space.  There are a lot of rules that Hiro still needs to figure out.



			
				BRP2 said:
			
		

> Makes me curious though... did Hiro prevent Sylar from killing her? I don't think so. The only thing that changed was the picture.




Yeah, but if she died tragically 3 days earlier from the blood clot, especially at work, there might still be a shrine.  We really don't know, we can only speculate.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

Had an interesting thought last night:  we either have a plot hole, or writers who understand subtlety.

Hiro returns, mourning the fact that he cannot change the past...  But he's _wrong_.  The birthday photograph proves that he can change the past.  The photo changed.

I think Hiro has just come afoul of paradox, and the Universe prevents him from causing one.  If he goes back in time to save the waitress, and succeeds, then she never dies and he then _has no reason to have gone back in time in the first place_.

So, what Hiro cannot do is go back and change time such that his motivation for going back in time is removed.


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

EdLaprade said:
			
		

> The writers also seem to assume that nobody watching the show has ever watched a modern police procedural. Nikki's dad punched Jessica to death. There is simply no way that Nikki can't be aware of something. Any half competent doctor would have had the cops all over the case. They would have questioned Nikki a lot. Even if dad somehow managed to beat the rap (which he obviously did) she'd have to be at least a little suspicious!




We haven't seen what really happend.  Maybe dad bribed the cops, or had a friend on the force.  Maybe Niki merged with Jessica, leaving no evidence.


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Had an interesting thought last night:  we either have a plot hole, or writers who understand subtlety.
> 
> Hiro returns, mourning the fact that he cannot change the past...  But he's _wrong_.  The birthday photograph proves that he can change the past.  The photo changed.
> 
> ...




Agreed 100%


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Had an interesting thought last night:  we either have a plot hole, or writers who understand subtlety.
> 
> Hiro returns, mourning the fact that he cannot change the past...  But he's _wrong_.  The birthday photograph proves that he can change the past.  The photo changed.
> 
> ...



Which makes you wonder if the Cheerleader was really saved.    

I am also wondering if they may start to Quantum Leap Hiro, or at least have him wonder about things like Sam was.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 29, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What the HG was doing was erasing Matt's memories as he took them from Mr Bennet.
> 
> Remember the football player didn't have any powers and Bennet told HG to make him a blank slate.




I don't think so, but we will see how it is explained in the series, if it is.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't think Hiro's comment is that complicated. He hasn't perfected his powers, he failed, so he thinks he can't do anything about the past. I don't think his comment is any more complicated than that, lack of knowledge or experience with what he can/can't do.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you know what would be really messed up? If Nikki's power was to actually absorb entire people, and Jessica's power was super strength... So, you wouldn't have one person whos ability was based on mental disorder, but rather you literally had two people, that Jessica never really died.

Of course, that is incredibly unlikely and I don't think it's true, but I just thought I'd throw out an alternate angle...


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> So, what Hiro cannot do is go back and change time such that his motivation for going back in time is removed.




That's an awesome idea.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Which makes you wonder if the Cheerleader was really saved.




Yes, well, there we might be safe.  Maybe Hiro got smart...

We guess that Hiro goes back in time to warn Peter, so they can save the cheerleader and the world.  But what if that is wrong?  Imagine, instead, that Future Hiro is going back in time _because Peter tells him to_.

IIRC, Future Hiro tells Peter, "When we talk, tell me where we meet".  So long as Peter tells Hiro, "We meet on the subway, at such a time, and you tell me..." then Hiro has a reason to go back in time.  Why Peter delivers the message may not matter, so long as he delivers it.

This is the workaround - and I expect it is difficult to produce, and dangerous.  Thus the "rift" Future Hiro refers to.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> That's an awesome idea.



But what about trying to stop the nuclear weapon. Hiro's already experienced it. Does that mean he can't change it. Wasn't his motivation of going back in time to stop the nuclear attack. If it doesnt occur, he has no reason to go back. 

I started speculating monday night that nicki wasn't crazy but in fact had her supposed dead sister inside of her for real and the sister is the one with the powers.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> But what about trying to stop the nuclear weapon. Hiro's already experienced it. Does that mean he can't change it. Wasn't his motivation of going back in time to stop the nuclear attack. If it doesnt occur, he has no reason to go back.




He had jumped to the future and witnessed the NYC nuke. Him jumping to the past was just him returning to his right place in time.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I don't think so, but we will see how it is explained in the series, if it is.




Which one are you not agreeing with?


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Wasn't his motivation of going back in time to stop the nuclear attack. If it doesnt occur, he has no reason to go back.




No reason, aside from the fact that he was already in his own future, you mean?  

Recall what he does when he goes back to Japan - "Hey, Ando, I can travel in time, and here's the comic book to prove it!".  That's his real motivation, and it isn't removed if the mushroom cloud never happens.  

The real problem arises if the rule is, "Hiro cannot use time travel to change his own subjective past."  Because he's seen the mushroom cloud, that would mean he could not stop it from happening.  He might be able to save the world, as he hasn't seen that yet.  But he wouldn't be able to save NYC....


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> There is simply no way that Nikki can't be aware of something.



You're clearly ignorant of the effects of Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and repressed memories of abuse in general. People are very, very capable of very nearly completely repressing memories of horrible things from their past, entirely unintentionally. Our brains are capable of doing amazing things in order to attempt to retain or regain sanity, and shuttering away memories of years of abuse is one of the more common ones.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The real problem arises if the rule is, "Hiro cannot use time travel to change his own subjective past."  Because he's seen the mushroom cloud, that would mean he could not stop it from happening.  He might be able to save the world, as he hasn't seen that yet.  But he wouldn't be able to save NYC....




But he saw the cloud in the future. So he really wouldn't be changing his past, but his future


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

Man, as I said in the last threads, thinking too much about this is giving me a headache!  

Jassica power could have been astro projection; leaving her body, body dies and she is floating out there in never-neverland, she slides into Nikki only to find out she has powers too, hulk strenght, oh my!  It would be interesting to see where Jessica goes when she is not in control.  

Also, let's say Hiro is able to change the past with the cheerleader does that mean that another cheerleader had to die to prevent a paradox?  Was the cheerleader saved?  

A note in humor I made  in prior thread, but as they discussed souls, have to wonder about; are the souls of the victims that Sylar has kill residing within him?  

The other question I wonder if they will touch on next week, will Peter show signs of Sylar's power next week as he came into contact with each other!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> But he saw the cloud in the future. So he really wouldn't be changing his past, but his future




English does not have the proper tenses to deal with time travel. 

What counts as "the past" or "the future" to a man who can travel in time?  

The explosion happens in _Ando's_ future, yes.  But how is it in Hiro's future, when he's already seen it happen?  Yes, he may see it again if he just goes to NYC and sits in place for a few weeks, but subjectively, he's already experienced it.  If he tells the story of his personal history, it already includes the explosion. 

Thus, I say it is in his subjective past, as well as in the future of the people he most normally deals with....


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 29, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Which one are you not agreeing with?




That all he is doing is removing memories.  He can do that, but I think his mental powers are a bit more than that.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> English does not have the proper tenses to deal with time travel.




Ah you mean trying to conjugate the past participle of the never were tense?


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> That all he is doing is removing memories.  He can do that, but I think his mental powers are a bit more than that.




Agreed.  I think that he has dual abilities: power suppression and memory erasing.  There may be some mumbo-jumbery explanation about how they're linked, but who cares?


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 29, 2006)

Hiro has powers of time/space manipulation that let him teleport, stop time briefly, teleport, and travel through time.  He has a lot of powers under one motif.  Could The Haitian somehow have both power blocking and memory-wiping ability under one similar concept, like telepathy (like maybe a far more practiced and advanced version of Matt's mind reading?)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

I think the HG is a combo power, when they took the cop, Bennett says you are trying to use your powers now.  It just gave you the impression suppression was being used. 

Now for this post wild and crazy thought, if Nikki/Jessica are taken by Sylar, would Nikki still be able to manifest?  Sylar is sick but Nikki is down right mean, it could be a weird love!


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Hiro has powers of time/space manipulation that let him teleport, stop time briefly, teleport, and travel through time.  He has a lot of powers under one motif.  Could The Haitian somehow have both power blocking and memory-wiping ability under one similar concept, like telepathy (like maybe a far more practiced and advanced version of Matt's mind reading?)



Ah. I can see where this would make sense. HG's power is that he can delete portions of the brain. Because the powers are located or unlocked in the brain, he just deletes that portion.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah you mean trying to conjugate the past participle of the never were tense?




Well, Douglas Adams approached the concept, but let's consider...

If we are both in the same timeline, and we both experienced the same event, normal grammar works just fine.

But, what happens when, for example, the event is in my past, but your future: "I did/will kick the ball."

Or it is in your past, but from my point of view I have not done it yet: "I will/did kick the ball."

Or, it is my present, but your past: "I am/was kicking the ball"? 

And so on.  And that's only talking about things that happen in the normal universe.  If the action of time travel takes some subjective time - I step out of the universe, eat my lunch, and then step back, it gets far, far worse, as it occurs in my timeline, but not at all in yours.

And then, what happens to poor Hiro, five weeks from now, when he experiences somethign for the second time?  It is in both his past and his present!  How the heck does he refer to both of himself looking at the cloud?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think the HG is a combo power, when they took the cop, Bennett says you are trying to use your powers now.  It just gave you the impression suppression was being used.
> 
> Now for this post wild and crazy thought, if Nikki/Jessica are taken by Sylar, would Nikki still be able to manifest?  Sylar is sick but Nikki is down right mean, it could be a weird love!




Jessica is the mean one


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, Douglas Adams approached the concept, but let's consider...
> ...
> And that's only talking about things that happen in the normal universe.  If the action of time travel takes some subjective time - I step out of the universe, eat my lunch, and then step back, it gets far, far worse, as it occurs in my timeline, but not at all in yours.




Red Dwarf tried something along these lines too, but ended up cutting it from the episose because it was too convoluted.

What tense do you use when you are in the present refering to a future that you experienced in your past, but will now no longer happen because of changes in the past?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Jessica is the mean one



In in words of Willy Wonka, rewind and reverse that.  Thank you.


----------



## F5 (Nov 29, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The real problem arises if the rule is, "Hiro cannot use time travel to change his own subjective past."  Because he's seen the mushroom cloud, that would mean he could not stop it from happening.  He might be able to save the world, as he hasn't seen that yet.  But he wouldn't be able to save NYC....




I think it's signifigant that Hiro chose Peter to appear to.  Why not just appear to Claire and warn her (both about Sylar and her father)?  Or to Matt to have police presence at the school that night?  Or any of a hundred other options?  

Well, partially I think it's because Peter's the most likely to believe him.  But I think the real reason is because Peter was able to mimic Hiro's power.  Hiro had stopped time, but was still able to interact with Peter because, at that moment, Peter could stop time, too.  That's the loophole, maybe.  Paradox was averted and the past could be changed because the contact happened "outside" of time.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

F5 said:
			
		

> Paradox was averted and the past could be changed because the contact happened "outside" of time.




That's one possibility I was referrign to when I said ti was probably difficult to set up...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

F5 said:
			
		

> I think it's signifigant that Hiro chose Peter to appear to.  Why not just appear to Claire and warn her (both about Sylar and her father)?  Or to Matt to have police presence at the school that night?  Or any of a hundred other options?
> 
> Well, partially I think it's because Peter's the most likely to believe him.  But I think the real reason is because Peter was able to mimic Hiro's power.  Hiro had stopped time, but was still able to interact with Peter because, at that moment, Peter could stop time, too.  That's the loophole, maybe.  Paradox was averted and the past could be changed because the contact happened "outside" of time.



At which point Hiro should have told Peter to Tell Hiro to save the waitress when he calls.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 29, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she used it on Sylar last week.
> 
> edit: yup.  just re-watched that scene.  She uses it.



Talk about a bad memory, I'd have sworn on a stack of DMGs that she hadn't! (Maybe Haitian Guy lives in my neiborhood?)


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Talk about a bad memory, I'd have sworn on a stack of DMGs that she hadn't! (Maybe Haitian Guy lives in my neiborhood?)




She says 3 things to him, the first two are normal (paraphrased)

"We just want to talk"

"But first you need to sleep"

SLEEP

The last line is almost missed.  I think that it's partially obscured by soundtrack.  Not sure at the moment (that haitian guy just walked by, I think)

I think that she does the same type of thing with Matt-the-psicop, and with Evil-Dad in the flashbacks - first she speaks normally, then she uses the voice.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 29, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Woah, this is seriously critical.
> Should dyslexic people become bus drivers? He wants to overcome his disability. Heck, our IT person has dyslexia. Nothing wrong with wanting to move up in your career.
> 
> The voice was the only way the audience could tell if her power still worked. WIthout the voice we'd be wondering if the Haitian was blocking her power or not. I think thats a smart move by the writers to end confusion.
> ...



What I'm saying about Matt is that he's hiding his disability and trying to get a job that requires a lot of reading and writing. Not smart. I totally think that he should be getting help for it, and was going to mention that, but got distracted by my own rant.    

I didn't say Eden's Voice was a bad idea, I said I didn't like it. YMMV. 

Yeah, I know that. My point was that Nikki ought to have had at least _some_ clue that Jessica's death was not kosher, and that her dad may have had something to do with it. As someone else said, maybe she just blotted it all out. 

There's a page of stuff on the show in next week's TV Guide. Some spoilers, so I won't say anything. Except that they say something a little different than was said on the trailer for next weeks show. The trailer said: "A hero will die." The TVG said that someone with a power would die. A slight, but possibly significant, difference. That would put Nikki/Jessica in the front running. She is NOT a hero!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> At which point Hiro should have told Peter to Tell Hiro to save the waitress when he calls.




The world is more important than Charlie, in particular, and the operation seems to have been risky.  A hero sometimes has to pick his battles


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> At which point Hiro should have told Peter to Tell Hiro to save the waitress when he calls.




Yes, but coming from the future he already knew that no matter what he could not _go_ back and change that from happening.


----------



## dravot (Nov 29, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> There's a page of stuff on the show in next week's TV Guide. Some spoilers, so I won't say anything. Except that they say something a little different than was said on the trailer for next weeks show. The trailer said: "A hero will die." The TVG said that someone with a power would die. A slight, but possibly significant, difference. That would put Nikki/Jessica in the front running. She is NOT a hero!




Maybe she dies saving someone?    

I read somewhere that there was a contract problem with someone on the show (no names were given), and as a result, they're being written out of the show sooner than planned.  This denotes that this individual was always going to be leaving the show.

Interesting.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 29, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Ah. I can see where this would make sense. HG's power is that he can delete portions of the brain. Because the powers are located or unlocked in the brain, he just deletes that portion.




Then restores it?

I'm leaning more toward HG can shield himself or others from the effects of someones powers, along with memory wiping and god knows what else.  I would assume that he is fairly advanced in the use of his abilities since he has been working at it for longer than anyone else they have shown.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Then restores it?
> 
> I'm leaning more toward HG can shield himself or others from the effects of someones powers, along with memory wiping and god knows what else.  I would assume that he is fairly advanced in the use of his abilities since he has been working at it for longer than anyone else they have shown.



More like supresses that area of the brain, kinda like what pain medications do. THey numb the bad portions of the brain or certain portions. Everything is controlled in the brain, so he can surpress perceptions, feelings, memories and of course powers.  

I dont think they'll give anyone multiple powers. It would be too confusing and track all over the specialness of Sylar and PEter.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 30, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> More like supresses that area of the brain, kinda like what pain medications do. THey numb the bad portions of the brain or certain portions. Everything is controlled in the brain, so he can surpress perceptions, feelings, memories and of course powers.
> 
> I dont think they'll give anyone multiple powers. It would be too confusing and track all over the specialness of Sylar and PEter.




You probably don't have to give him multiple powers.  If he can manipulate the brain he can make others shielded from mental manipulation as well as fool with the memory.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 30, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What the HG was doing was erasing Matt's memories as he took them from Mr Bennet.




Yes, and I do like that theory - it's a nifty use of his power, and comics are all about that.   What I meant though was when Matt and the Haitian in the bar, and Matt couldn't hear his thoughts.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 30, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Maybe she dies saving someone?
> 
> I read somewhere that there was a contract problem with someone on the show (no names were given), and as a result, they're being written out of the show sooner than planned.  This denotes that this individual was always going to be leaving the show.
> 
> Interesting.



It was mentioned in the article that more than one character should have bit the bullet by now, but thay are all too popular.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 30, 2006)

I wouldn't mind at all if Nikki was written out.  I haven't cared much for her or her son since the beginning.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> It was mentioned in the article that more than one character should have bit the bullet by now, but thay are all too popular.




Really, They must have a quick turna around on these episodes for that to happen. I mean they are ten episodes in and if they had planned to kill people off, and then changed their minds because of public reaction, they would need to rewrite scrips and plots


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2006)

I read a similar thing in an interview with one of the producers, that the original plan was to kill off an unnamed hero after the first few episodes.  But when it came time, they felt all the characters were pretty solid and none were dragging the show down so they put off killing anyone off.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone seen the non-US trailer for the next episode?  I think it may give some hints towards who may be getting it next week.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 30, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> More like supresses that area of the brain, kinda like what pain medications do. THey numb the bad portions of the brain or certain portions. Everything is controlled in the brain, so he can surpress perceptions, feelings, memories and of course powers.
> 
> I dont think they'll give anyone multiple powers. It would be too confusing and track all over the specialness of Sylar and PEter.




This is what I was thinking... HG can suppress different areas of the brain.  He doesn't really erase memories, he just suppresses them down far enough that they can't resurface (see prior discussions on victims suppressing their own memories).  Similarly, he can suppress the specific area(s) of the brain that enable the super powers.  Sylar is the surgeon, HG is the anesthesiologist


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 30, 2006)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> I read a similar thing in an interview with one of the producers, that the original plan was to kill off an unnamed hero after the first few episodes.  But when it came time, they felt all the characters were pretty solid and none were dragging the show down so they put off killing anyone off.



That would make more sense. Maybe I read it wrong. (Or maybe TVG misquoted.)


----------



## warlord (Nov 30, 2006)

At risk of being painfully obvious I'd like to point out Claire won't be the one to die. She is indestructable. That aside I fear this overhyped. The "hero" is most likely gonna be a minor character like the haitain or Radiation man. Personally I hope they kill Matt he adds nothing to the show and takes away screen time they could give to more interesting characters like Claire or Peter.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 30, 2006)

Judging from the preview at the end of the last episode, either Radioactive Man or Eden is going to die. Since the entire point is to stop Radioactive Man from blowing up, I think Eden biting it may be at least as likely.

Also, Claire isn't indestructible, she's almost infinitely regenerative. Her brain is her weakness though. When she had the wooden stake drive into her brain, she stopped regerating. When it was pulled out, she rebooted. If you destroyed her brain, or removed it from her body, she would be toast. Though, it may be possible that if you removed her brain intact... it might grow a new body... but that is probably a long shot.


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 30, 2006)

> I hope they kill Matt he adds nothing to the show and takes away screen time they could give to more interesting characters like Claire or Peter.




I hope he doesn't ;/. Matt may not be that special, but I like him because he has some type of weakness and is a direct link between the Heroes and the FBI.


----------



## Richards (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually, my money's on DL being the "hero" that bites it.  Sure, he's a criminal, but he did come to the rescue during that car fire (with Hiro and Ando), so he could easily qualify for "hero" status.

And didn't we already see Niki/Jessica point her high-powered rifle at DL, get him in the crosshairs, and then hear the rifleshot?  Sure, DL can phase his body so the bullet flies harmlessly through him, but I don't think his reflexes are THAT good.

Johnathan


----------



## Felon (Dec 1, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Also, Claire isn't indestructible, she's almost infinitely regenerative. Her brain is her weakness though. When she had the wooden stake drive into her brain, she stopped regerating.




Well, in general, it's hard to heal a wound when there's a foreign object lodged into it.


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heh... I can't believe people are arguing about whether various characters will die based on how "heroic" they've been. 

First, it's just a preview - it's not written by the creators of the show, but by the advertising network hacks, who are the same people who often have the preview clips edited out of context to create false suspense.

Second, the freakin' show is called "Heroes", for pity's sake... Can it be that the word "hero" is just a convenient catch-all phrase for any of the recurring characters, in particular the "powered" ones?

Third, the whole point of the show is to have _normal people_ in extraordinary circumstances - they're supposed to be flawed, all of them.


----------



## dravot (Dec 1, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Heh... I can't believe people are arguing about whether various characters will die based on how "heroic" they've been.
> 
> First, it's just a preview - it's not written by the creators of the show, but by the advertising network hacks, who are the same people who often have the preview clips edited out of context to create false suspense.
> 
> ...




Fourth, we're having fun.  

No one has suggested that Miccah dies.  How about Miccah?  Maybe he catches a virus from his computer.


----------



## Richards (Dec 1, 2006)

The only reason I mentioned the "heroicness" of DL is because the preview had specifically mentioned that a "hero" will die.  I don't think he's being killed off because he isn't "heroic" enough, I'm just pointing out that he could easily fit the bill despite his status as an escaped convict.

Johnathan


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 1, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> No one has suggested that Miccah dies.  How about Miccah?  Maybe he catches a virus from his computer.




Nah, the writers have said they have plans for him.
I think the set-up might be just hype, but you don't know. I think DL would be too 'easy' of a first casualty. It'll probably be a supporting cast member like Angela Petrelli or Simone, but maybe not. I will say that this is one of the very few shows of it's type where I like _all _ the characters.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 1, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, in general, it's hard to heal a wound when there's a foreign object lodged into it.




She failed to heal wounds _other_ than the one with the object.  She was, as far as the coroner was concerned, dead enough to make it onto the autopsy table.  So it does seem that the foreign object shut her healing down almost entirely.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 1, 2006)

I said that in the other thread (the one that happened with her head stake) and was told not to go all scientific with the explanation.

--pout lip-- :\ 


			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> She failed to heal wounds _other_ than the one with the object.  She was, as far as the coroner was concerned, dead enough to make it onto the autopsy table.  So it does seem that the foreign object shut her healing down almost entirely.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I will say that this is one of the very few shows of it's type where I like _all _ the characters.



Same here, and it surprises me. In threads like these and talking with friends in person I regularly hear "kill this character" or "I hate that character." Man, not me. I dig them all. It's a real departure, because I sure didn't like everyone in the first season of Lost, for example.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it will be Eden or HG. When Sylar makes his break from captivity.


----------



## Felon (Dec 2, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> She failed to heal wounds _other_ than the one with the object.  She was, as far as the coroner was concerned, dead enough to make it onto the autopsy table.  So it does seem that the foreign object shut her healing down almost entirely.




Well, yes, having the seat of your nervouse system turned off does tend to bring all other bodily functions to a screeching halt. Stick goes in the brain, wound can't close, body shuts down. No major revelation there.


----------



## Felon (Dec 2, 2006)

My money is on Isaak dying soon. The character's been around since the first episode, yet hasn't really  developed. A character struggling with a drug addiction has a lot of dramatic potential, but he's been relegated to a supporting cast slot. Now that the show's gaining momentum and the viewer is getting up to speed, the value of ominous foreshadowing is getting played out.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 2, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> My money is on Isaak dying soon. The character's been around since the first episode, yet hasn't really  developed.




True, I'd almost forgotten him at times. I like him well enough, but I could easily see him on the short list to be killed.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 3, 2006)

I was struck by how much Sylar looked like Clark Kent, as played by Brandon Roth.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> My money is on Isaak dying soon. The character's been around since the first episode, yet hasn't really  developed. A character struggling with a drug addiction has a lot of dramatic potential, but he's been relegated to a supporting cast slot. Now that the show's gaining momentum and the viewer is getting up to speed, the value of ominous foreshadowing is getting played out.




Yes, and it would be very easy for Sylar to take him out as he escapes Bennet's secret hideaway.  That would be a nasty development.


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Yes, and it would be very easy for Sylar to take him out as he escapes Bennet's secret hideaway.  That would be a nasty development.




Depending on how things unfold in the next episode with radioactive guy, he might very well be in position to end up as a likely victim, too... After all, if Sylar were to absorb his power, he's no longer necessary to the plot, but Bennet and HG would have to catch him first, and stick him into their little super-villain prison, so he'd be around when Sylar escaped.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2006)

Milkman Dan said:
			
		

> He might simply need to study it, and understand it.  _"So that's how he can move objects without touching them.  Now I know how to do it too."_



This has been mentioned a couple of times in different levels of detail, but this is the first one (so I'm quoting it, as opposed to the others). I think this, or something quite similar, is what's going on.







			
				Dire Bare said:
			
		

> He's obviously looney, do you think he's killing heroes to take their powers . . . or for some other reason?  He mentions a "biological imperative" when he kills Brian, his first hero.



I seem to recall this guy named Hitler . . . and his program of systematically killing the "imperfect" people. Again, this has been mentioned a few times, but I think that it's possible (and highly attractive) for Sylar to be doing it out of misguided good motives.







> Oh, and is everybody reading the online comic books on nbc.com?



Naw, I don't read 'em. I kind of like having "just" the TV version of the show. Call me weird, but I kind of feel like it's "cheating" or making my enjoyment of the show "tainted" to get all the extras. I even kind of feel bad reading these threads. 


			
				Torx said:
			
		

> Matt's backstory told us that he's not the flawed character who failed the detective exam serveral times like we thought.  Nope, he has a disease, so it's not his fault.



I *love* the fact that Matt has dyslexia. I really have hopes for this little point of this storyline. I just hope they treat it well.







			
				mmu1 said:
			
		

> I do some genetic analysis at work, so I try not to think too much about the nature of the "genetics" work Suresh has been doing - it's nonsensical TV science, but I don't intend to let it ruin an otherwise great show for me.



In general, I, too, am willing to let things go to enjoy a show/movie/what-have-you, but the "mutations' purpose is to kill off some members of the species" line really grated on me. I mean, the actuality isn't hard to understand or say quickly, so why go for that line? It just makes more people think the wrong thing . . . 


			
				Grymar said:
			
		

> Peter will have no experience with his powers that he gains from Sylar.  It is as if you went to fight Superman and 5 seconds before the fight you suddenly have his abilities.  He's going to kick your butt because he knows how to use them.



Not to sound like I'm whining, but I said this already! 


			
				F5 said:
			
		

> And is he really evil?  Ruthless and Machiavellian, yes.  He kidnaps, manipulates and lies, but does he believe that he's acting for the greater good?



Yes! That's one of the (few) redeeming qualities of this show--so many of its characters are acting like real people, with layered motives! That's why I'm so disappointed when things turn out to be simple and predictable. I know that some people have said they think the show is complicated enough, but I say--make it more complicated! I loved the idea of Peter being Sylar. Things like that would push this show into the "must-watch" category for me. As it is (and I've said this before), I'm giving it to the end of the season and don't really expect to pick it up again next year.







			
				Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Eden: I just didn't like the Bene Gesserit (sp?) Voice.



Haha, nice call! I didn't think that when I was watching, but I'm totally going to call it that. 


			
				BRP2 said:
			
		

> His final scene, "Let's tell all those people they are special"... he could be trying to trick Surresh.



I think/_hope_ that this isn't the case! It would make a much better villain if he thought he was right and doing good, instead of just eeevil.







> Could it be that Sylar sees Brian going against nature's order and then kills him(see #1) or could it be he seems himself as something different now, that he was living the wrong "imperative" all along(as he hoped) and that his true mission is to 'fix' people, which is just a twisted way of saying kill them.



Exactly! 


			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> [T]he heroes' brains are broken. Charlie knew about how hers was broken, about her blood clot. Gabriel/Sylar was able to detect some kind of damage in scareTK's brain. The mutation that allows for the powers is also effectively brain damage.



I like it! And, compared to "normals," it probably _is_ brain damage.







			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Remember how the doctor said that the supe gene is an abnormality, something that isn't normal.



Yep, that's what mutations are (at least in the beginning, before they're passed on) . . .







			
				mmu1 said:
			
		

> Can it be that the word "hero" is just a convenient catch-all phrase for any of the recurring characters, in particular the "powered" ones?



Argh, yes, exactly! Thank you for saying this for me. 


			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I was struck by how much Sylar looked like Clark Kent, as played by Brandon Roth.



I agree! I kept thinking that every time I saw him. "Hey, that's Superman!" Hehee.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 4, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I seem to recall this guy named Hitler . . . and his program of systematically killing the "imperfect" people. Again, this has been mentioned a few times, but I think that it's possible (and highly attractive) for Sylar to be doing it out of misguided good motives.




I hearby invoke Internet Bylaw 12 - "Any invocation of Hitler to support or denounce a line of argument shall result in the immediate forfeiture of the argument and closure of the line of discussion."

Trust me, we have these bylaws for a reason. It's for the best.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 4, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I hearby invoke Internet Bylaw 12...




That totally makes you Stalin. Or possibly Pol Pot.   

I was wrong in my theory about Sylar, I thought he was killing the abby-normal types for some misguided "protect humanity" type of reason. Now it seems he's on some mad mission to become all-powerful or perfect or some such.

For the record, I have dyslexia and it is not so much a disease as a constant pain in my arse. It is a handicap. And its role in hobbling Matt's efforts are, to me at least, utterly believable. 

But it is off set by being left handed, which means I am the next step up in evolution. Gonna leave all you skanky might-as-well-be Ne-and-er-thals behind me.

Also, I'm not impressed with Mr. Bennet ability to execute one of his plans.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 4, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I hearby invoke Internet Bylaw 12 - "Any invocation of Hitler to support or denounce a line of argument shall result in the immediate forfeiture of the argument and closure of the line of discussion."
> 
> Trust me, we have these bylaws for a reason. It's for the best.



 Aw, c'mon - we were all thinkin' it when Gabriel/Sylar was going on and on about wanting to be more early on.  God complex at work.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> _t seems he's on some mad mission to become all-powerful or perfect or some such._



_Wait, what makes you think that? I still want to believe! _


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Dec 4, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I hearby invoke Internet Bylaw 12 - "Any invocation of Hitler to support or denounce a line of argument shall result in the immediate forfeiture of the argument and closure of the line of discussion."
> 
> Trust me, we have these bylaws for a reason. It's for the best.



Besides, it was Himmler that was all gung ho about exterminating them. Adolf just wanted to get rid of them. But no one else wanted them either!


----------



## bodhi (Dec 4, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> That totally makes you Stalin. Or possibly Pol Pot.



I was just reading the Favorite Pie thread, so naturally I must now wonder aloud what's in a Pol Pot Pie.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Now it seems he's on some mad mission to become all-powerful or perfect or some such.



I'd be a little disappointed, but okay with Sylar being on a quest to become the perfect being. It's a little boring, but it works well enough at this point, I think.

Hrm. Hiro says that if he's afraid to use his powers, he doesn't deserve them. Brian Davis (I think. The teek on the post-it.) says he's afraid of it, who he might hurt with it, and doesn't want the power. And Sylar's always wanted to be different, to be special. So clearly, Brian doesn't deserve the power, and Sylar does. Maybe when Sylar calls him broken, he doesn't mean that Brian has a power, he means that Brian lacks the will to use the power he's been given. So he fixes it by transferring the power into a willing vessel, himself.

So yeah, "I hunger for more power" works well enough for me. Although I think it'd be more interesting if somewhere along the way, Sylar found out the world was going to end, and _he_ was the only one who could save it, because he could control multiple powers at once. And then, of course, what if he's right?


----------

